# My first attempt at a breakfast fattie...



## bc2050p (Dec 18, 2011)

This was one of the four that I made yesterday. Took 3 of them to share with the guys I worked with at station 10.

Bacon weave, sausage, cheese, hash brown potatoes with green & red peppers...








scrambled eggs added...







rolled up, smoked on the MES 40 for about 2 hours...







DELICIOUS!!!







Already have plans for more.


----------



## bc2050p (Dec 18, 2011)

forgot to mention in the subject line that I included Q-View.


----------



## racincowboy (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job on the fattie. I am sure the guys at the station loved them if they are anything like the firefighters I know. They love to cook and eat from what I have seen from my buddies in the fire service.


----------



## steamaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks TASTY!!!!


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## smokenjoe46 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to try a fattie!

Looks too good to eat. You didn't tell us how it was.


----------



## bc2050p (Dec 19, 2011)

They tasted even better than they looked.  The only one I got any pictures of was the one I wrapped up and left at home.  The slices didn't last long once I cut into them at the firehouse.

The firefighters invited me back anytime I need to "test" something from my smoker.  They even tried to get me to bring something back for dinner that night.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks very yummy.great one well done


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice job!

The fattie looks delicious!


----------



## bc2050p (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback.  This forum has been a gold mine of information and ideas.  I wish I had discovered smoking years ago.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Now you made quite a fattie it looks awesome. I know that the guys loved it to. Now I think that the fattie is like a welcoming present from SMF. Most folks have never heard of it before stoppingin here. It a geat thing and now go start smoking all the other great goodies we have here.


----------



## pcallison (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great, am going to try one of my own for the Christmas Eve MUNCHFEST, hope mine turns out as good as yours looks. Nothing but raves for the people who serve.


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks great!  Like a Fattie Breakfast Burrito.


----------



## jno51 (Dec 23, 2011)

"LOOKEN GOOD"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  " UP IN SMOKE" BUDDY


----------



## theracenut (Dec 25, 2011)

Good looking Fattie...I remember my first one...got me wanting to do some Fatties over the holidays.


----------

